Ask HN: How to generate topics from a question(like what Quora doing)? - Elect2
======
sqquuiiiddd
This SO had helped me solve a similar problem in the past.

[https://datascience.stackexchange.com/a/7000](https://datascience.stackexchange.com/a/7000)

[https://www.kaggle.com/c/facebook-recruiting-iii-keyword-
ext...](https://www.kaggle.com/c/facebook-recruiting-iii-keyword-
extraction/forums/t/6650/share-your-approach)

------
gerenuk
Here is a brief overview of what you need to do:

1\. Use nltk to get all the nouns etc. from the topic.

2\. You can use LDA/TF-IDF (gensim) for your questions to extract the most
common topic.

3\. Use cosine similarity once you have the corpus built to tag a question to
the right category.

Look into gensim for more details for the topic modeling.

